# ASHRAE Books for HVAC Depth



## tbfreeland (Aug 15, 2010)

For those who took the test, which ASHRAE books are most useful for the test? Is it suggested to bring all ASHRAE books? Were they of any use during the morning session?


----------



## nashbmattPE (Aug 16, 2010)

i didn't use them in the morning, but i used all four in the afternoon depth


----------



## neerav (Aug 16, 2010)

tbfreeland said:


> For those who took the test, which ASHRAE books are most useful for the test? Is it suggested to bring all ASHRAE books? Were they of any use during the morning session?


I was wondering the same thing, because I'm going to take the Thermo/Fluids depth so I'm hoping I don't need the ASHRAE books.


----------



## momech (Aug 16, 2010)

neerav said:


> tbfreeland said:
> 
> 
> > For those who took the test, which ASHRAE books are most useful for the test? Is it suggested to bring all ASHRAE books? Were they of any use during the morning session?
> ...


I passed the T/F in April without any ASHRAE books.


----------



## mechgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't use them in the morning, but I did use all four during the afternoon for HVAC depth.


----------



## Bman (Aug 17, 2010)

I took the HVAC depth. I don't remember whether I used them in the morning or not, but definitely used all 4 for the exam.


----------

